# Pulley Choices?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Any experienced comments on using FSA, Tacx or Token pulleys on record 10spd?

Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've been using the KCNC 11 tooth ceramic bearing pulleys with my Record 10 speed. Works fine. Is it better than the stock pulleys? Who knows.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Forgot about KCNC. I'm sure I wouldn't notice any difference if any were better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> I've been using the KCNC 11 tooth ceramic bearing pulleys with my Record 10 speed. Works fine. Is it better than the stock pulleys? Who knows.



I've KCNC on mine for some time as well, no problems at all.


----------



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

Running Tacx ceramic right now. They are fine, but I'm not sure if they are better than stock. I'm going to put the stock pulleys on to see if there is any difference in shifting or other factors


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I've got KCNC's and took them off eventually, i found that the noise of the chain running over them was a bit annoying, but they seemed to work fine a looked the part.


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*I suggest avoiding Tacx*

I used the non-ceramic bearing Tacx for a while on a couple different bikes. One was Chorus 10, the other Record 10.

The Taxc didn't shift as smoothly and wore out faster. I was using the Taxc because I wanted to use a sealed bearing unit (not the bushing arrangement they have in the standard Campy set up). In the end, I found it easier and cheaper to stick with Campy, and probably got better shifting performance with regular cleaning.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Think I might give the KCNC's a try.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I got a set of KCNC for my record 10 and have to agree with the earlier post that they are way too noisy for my taste, although they look sweet. 

I have gotten them to run a bit quieter with the aid of a file and was wondering if anyone who had them for a decent length of time had noticed a wear/time related improvement on the noise front?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the KCNC. I had been considering them but I can do without the noise.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

you said avoid the Tacx standard pulleys. any word on their Ceramic bearings? Getting them from across the pond looks like it might be too good a deal to pass up when the time comes for new pulleys.


----------



## albertdc (Sep 6, 2005)

I am wanting to change my Dura-Ace (7800) pulleys out for some new ones with ceramic bearing. My current pulleys don't seem to spin well (never really have) and even squeak pretty loudly from the bearings/bushings at times.
Anyway, I was looking at the Token pulleys with the tiramic bearings - anybody try those? I am worried about them being noisy now since several people have complained about the noise with the KCNC pulleys and they seem to be very similar in design. 
If the Token pulleys with the alluminum teeth and tiramic bearings are noisy, what about the carbon pulley? Seems like that might be quieter but wear quickly. Anybody try them?


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*i'm cheap*

Bought the Forte ones from performance.. started with the 11 tooth since that was what was on my original derailleur, but had to go to the ten since the 11 pushed my chain into the small cog.. works great, shifts fast, and is much quieter than i expected..


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have token tiramics with alloy chorus and they are fine. I like the look and everything works well.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

If you're into ceramic bearings, you could get the Campy Super Record pulleys. Whether or not that buys you anything at all is a different question, however...


----------



## albertdc (Sep 6, 2005)

David Loving said:


> I have token tiramics with alloy chorus and they are fine. I like the look and everything works well.


Good to hear. So I take it you didn't notice an increase in drivetrain noise?


@ Pirx - will the campy super record pulleys work with Shimano? I guess it is 11T like Shimano, unlike the rest of the Campy stuff. Will the teeth be compatible with a Shimano chain (I don't know if there are differences between the link sizes, etc, between Shimano and Campy. 
You are right as to whether the ceramic bearing add anything, which is why I was looking at the Token is they are not very expensive. My pulleys seem shot, so if I am going to replace them I figured I would give ceramic a try.

I've actually found totalcycling.com has the FSA ceramic pulley set for $58 and the Campy set for essentially the same. (Found the regular Token ceramic set with the alloy, not carbon in the $40s.). Any opinions as to which might have the best quality build?

Thanks Again


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: they're probably all made in the same chinese prison factory.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

albertdc said:


> Will the teeth be compatible with a Shimano chain (I don't know if there are differences between the link sizes, etc, between Shimano and Campy.


Hmm, good point. The teeth themselves will be fine (the length of the links and hence roller spacing is identical for all bicycle chains), but I am not sure about the thickness of the pulley spacers. Since the Campy SR has a narrower chain, those spacers may be narrower as well, and cause trouble with a ten-speed setup.

P.S.: Oh, and I just remembered that Shimano pulleys usually have a lot of play (1-2mm, I think) to assists with shifting, while Campy pulleys are designed with just 0.5mm of play, and only for the upper pulley wheel. All in all, that means there may be a good chance of trouble if you tried the Campy pulleys.


----------



## albertdc (Sep 6, 2005)

Pirx said:


> Hmm, good point. The teeth themselves will be fine (the length of the links and hence roller spacing is identical for all bicycle chains), but I am not sure about the thickness of the pulley spacers. Since the Campy SR has a narrower chain, those spacers may be narrower as well, and cause trouble with a ten-speed setup.
> 
> P.S.: Oh, and I just remembered that Shimano pulleys usually have a lot of play (1-2mm, I think) to assists with shifting, while Campy pulleys are designed with just 0.5mm of play, and only for the upper pulley wheel. All in all, that means there may be a good chance of trouble if you tried the Campy pulleys.



Thanks. I will go either with the FSA or the Token. Anybody else try either and has input to share?


----------

